# Penny Dreadful



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Has anyone watched the first episode of _Penny Dreadful_, a new gothic horror series on Showtime? I really liked it, but I can seen it not appealing to mass audiences with its graphic sex, nudity (full-frontal), and violence/gore. The writer skillfully weaves in characters from _Dracula, Frankenstein, Jack the Ripper_, and _Dorian Gray_, and the spooky atmosphere is very well done.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Based on the popularity of _Game of Thrones_, I imagine mass audiences are really quite into graphic sex, nudity and gory violence.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Based on the popularity of _Game of Thrones_, I imagine mass audiences are really quite into graphic sex, nudity and gory violence.


Thus, opera. .............................


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Kontrapunctus said:


> The writer skillfully weaves in characters from _Dracula, Frankenstein, Jack the Ripper_, and _Dorian Gray_.


Ahhh, nothing like the fresh lightning flash / spark of truly new and inventive creativity. (Yawn.)

... it seems like a show with a calculated audience demographic of those in their tweens to mid-twenties.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Crudblud said:


> Based on the popularity of _Game of Thrones_, I imagine mass audiences are really quite into graphic sex, nudity and gory violence.


I haven't seen it, so I can't compare the two.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

As if there wasn't enough of this artless, irresponsible nonsense going around.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention to please condemn the show without watching it.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yeah, I forgot to mention to please condemn the show without watching it.


Looked it up and read enough. Far as I am concerned it's crap and I won't be watching. Considering the mass appetite for this kind of thing, I am sure it'll do just fine without me.


----------



## mirepoix (Feb 1, 2014)

I haven't seen it. But I hope the production values are higher than those of whoever Photoshopped the catch light(s) into the eyes of that photo.

/whine


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Based on the popularity of _Game of Thrones_, I imagine mass audiences are really quite into graphic sex, nudity and gory violence.


I could really do without quite a lot of that....but damn the characterizations and story line is just too good. (and yes I am reading the books too)


----------

